# 10 Rollers



## HeatherStuerke (Feb 25, 2006)

We have 10 rollers that we are looking to give to a *GOOD* home. If you want these birds for inhumane reasons then *PLEASE* do not reply nor send me an email. 

If you are interested please reply or send me an email at [email protected] 

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*Rollers*

Hi Heather, I sent u a private e-mail, Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------

